# New High School Tech Here



## nuggety (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm from Sydney, Australia, and I do all the technical direction for my high school. I have been in technical crew for 2 years now, and I'm looking forward to a third year as I go into Year 11.

I have experience with DMX lighting, live audio and stage crew, and I just love it all. Our new hall is getting fitted with gear this school holidays, so I am looking forward to going back.

Just thought I would shout out and say hi, and here is a photo of me at our local shire entertainment centre, as we broke out of school for our 50th Anniversary Music Night. I was lucky enough to be mixing with a Yamaha M7CL that night, and I had a little play around with the Chamsys MagicQ PC.




Thanks all,
Scott


----------



## nuggety (Dec 31, 2010)

I'll add to that. Some of my hobbies include computing, web design, and computing. That is basically it; I am a massive nerd. My site is scott nugent - web design + graphic media if anyone is interested.

Also, our school does 5 performance productions a year, but unfortunately they are small instrumental performances only, so it is not very theatrical.  I am considering urging the Performing Arts Head Teacher for a musical production this year. That would be the funnest. 

Also, any tips for tech would be super appreciated. Also I'm looking to get involved with a local theatre/entertainment centre/band round the Sydney Sutherland Shire area. Anyone have any tips for that?


----------



## flash1322 (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome To CB! Its good to see other high school students here.


----------



## Hughesie (Feb 11, 2011)

Welcome to Controlbooth!

Its good to see the amount of Australians are growing.


----------



## Kelite (Feb 14, 2011)

Hughesie said:


> Its good to see the amount of Australians are growing.


 
I believe it's due to the cold Australian winter nights...


----------

